# California court restricts who can give children insulin injections



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

A court in California has ruled that only qualified nurses can give insulin injections to children in schools. Shows a total ignorance by the court of what an insulin 'injection' entails, which in my opinion is quite shcoking. Perhaps they should get the judges and som oranges together to find out how different from the normal perception of injections it is.

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2010/06/08/BAH81DS2V8.DTL


----------



## bev (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for the link Northey. I have passed it on to the list. So, they are saying that a 6 year old should take full responsibilty to inject themselves - but an adult is incapable of doing so? I am not a 'nurse' and yet I was allowed to inject Alex - without any qualifications at all! I dont recall Alex taking his 'nurse training' qualification either! They really are showing how ignorant they are.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Jun 10, 2010)

Bearing in mind the court case was brought by a nurses' organisation, it looks like an attempt to get more nurses into schools in California. But could bring short(ish) term problems until enough are recruited.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Bearing in mind the court case was brought by a nurses' organisation, it looks like an attempt to get more nurses into schools in California. But could bring short(ish) term problems until enough are recruited.



Yes, I did find that rather odd. That's California for you I suppose! It does say that a member of the family or a designated friend can do the injections, but not trained school staff who are not nurse-qualified.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 10, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I did find that rather odd. That's California for you I suppose! It does say that a member of the family or a designated friend can do the injections, but not trained school staff who are not nurse-qualified.



Did you know that in Los Angeles 'It is illegal to cry on the witness stand': you have been warned!


----------

